#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Help with nesting ifs functions

## rhyler1

I'm trying to build and expense report form.  I have a column that has job numbers, 20.007, 20.008 and so on. 
Another column that has a letter A representing mileage, B represents entertainment and so on.
What I want is to have a cell that is the sum each projects expenses individually, mileage, entertainment, materials and so on.  
The sample I uploaded just has a total for each type of expense.


Thanks for the help!

----------


## TMS

Try 

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

